Ask HN: What's a really good management training programme for technical people? - vladaionescu
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
Manager Tools, Google it.

There's nothing about being a technical person that requires any special
consideration, it's not an impediment.

Often people who think this way are just people with no experience beyond job
with a large technical component. That's easily fixed, just you might fix any
other missing experience.

